

Panel: Systems Programming in 2014 and Beyond - tosh
https://channel9.msdn.com/Events/Lang-NEXT/Lang-NEXT-2014/Panel-Systems-Programming-Languages-in-2014-and-Beyond

======
tosh
Panel participants from left to right:

* Bjarne Stroustrup (C++)

* Niko Matsakis (Rust)

* Andrei Alexandrescu (D)

* Rob Pike (Go)

